

Entrepreneurship is not === to Management - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/01/04/entrepreneurship-management/

======
messel
I had to edit the submission as the !== got scrubbed to ==. Couple of minor
gripes with Eric Ries' year end post. I'm cautious of good ideas becoming a
religion.

